# Best Filter for Shrimp Tank?



## jeremyTR

Then just go buy a twenty dollar HOB. Good as anything for twenty.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## CookieM

If you're on a budget get a sponge filter. It's very good for shrimp, most people overlooked the sponge because it 1/10 the cost of other filter.

For a 10 gallon tank you don't need to worry much about water current so either sponge or AquaClear 20 filter if you want to spend $25 for it. 

Most of the breeders in my local area that I went to uses sponge filter only nothing else.


----------



## arktixan

I personally enjoy the Sponge filters.


----------



## Ebichua

This is what I like to use: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...03csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=525399999

It's a sponge filter with two sponges on each side.


----------



## MyBoyNicodemus

Thank you guys so much for your help, I will be going with a sponge filter, really appreciate the information


----------



## Psionic

MyBoyNicodemus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still new to the shrimp hobby, and I was wondering what kind of filter would be best for a 10 gallon shrimp tank (sponge, canister, etc?). I have been looking around and it seems like the Hydro I Sponge Filter has gotten good reviews, has anyone used these in shrimp tanks ? (I'm on a budget, so anything more than $20 is off-limits for me)
> Thanks for any information!


I use a Hydro Mini and a I in my two tanks. The shrimp are fond of them and I've never had a problem with them. I like sponge filters also since our power goes out a lot here where I'm at and it's easy to hook up one of those little battery operated air pumps while the power goes out during storms. 


-Val


----------



## CookieM

When using sponge filter like Hydro type make sure you have strong enough air pump.


----------



## Aquatic Delight

i'm currently also running a 10gal shrimp. the problem that i ran into with all of the three HOB filters i tried was none of them could keep a film from forming on the surface of the water.

i found that fluval makes a nano filter that comes with a spray bar, it has adjustable flow and can be submersed with suction cups. i've had it in that tank for a week now and the film has not returned


----------



## hedge_fund

I use Aquaclear filters that hang on the back...they are perfect for shrimp keeping but you need to get the little sponge prefilter or something similar.

Regular sponge filters are cool too but I don't want my apartment sounding like a pet store with all the bubbles bubbling.


----------



## madness

The ATI sponge filters are great but they are more expensive.

You can probably get smaller and cheaper sponge filters and do two sponge filters and an air pump for around $20.

AquaClear hang on back filters are fine as well.


----------



## sbarbee54

Aquaclears for HOB and a sponge  Anything bigger than a 10 I use a Aquaclear and a canister.


----------



## jkan0228

Just so you know, amazon has the doubl sponge filters for like a dollar each.


----------



## jeremyTR

Aquatic Delight said:


> i'm currently also running a 10gal shrimp. the problem that i ran into with all of the three HOB filters i tried was none of them could keep a film from forming on the surface of the water.
> 
> i found that fluval makes a nano filter that comes with a spray bar, it has adjustable flow and can be submersed with suction cups. i've had it in that tank for a week now and the film has not returned


I have this film too in my 40G, it's ugly. What can I do about it? Would that Nano filter work in my 40B to help get rid of the film?


----------



## pejerrey

this really helps, from one of the shrimp jedi superhero gods we have in the community:
http://aquarliam.com/2012/02/setting-up-a-shrimp-tank/


----------

